# Problema server grafico

## Joystik

Ciao a tutti, ho reinstallato da qualche giorno gentoo da cd minimal amd64(prima montavo la 32), spinto anche dal provare se finalmente  sarei riuscito ad utilizzare anche io i driver proprietari ATI, speranza che si è andata a farsi f.......,comunque torniamo al problema principale, dunque il problema consiste nel fatto che non riesco ad avviare il server grafico da utente normale mentre da root nessun problema, ma la cosa strana che non sembra darmi errore, almeno non da far cashare il server, quindi chiedo aiuto a voi.

```
Linux Ghostshadow 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Mon Oct 12 13:11:31 GMT 2009 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

```

```

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

08:01.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

08:01.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

 GNU/Linux
```

```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Default Layout"

Screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "i2c"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "dri"

Load "extmod"

Load "freetype"

Load "glx"

Load "int10"

Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

Driver "kbd"

Option "CoreKeyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Configured Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"

Driver "synaptics"

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

Option "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

Option "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

Driver "radeon"

Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 24

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

```

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Ghostshadow 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Mon Oct 12 13:11:31 GMT 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 15 October 2009  03:39:27PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 15 16:38:03 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:5975:1028:01f5 ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/134217728, 0xc0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000c0100000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000c0100000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5975)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c8000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.30.0

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering experimental on RS400/Xpress 200 enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 1432, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 40000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 20000, sclk: 400.000000, mclk: 200.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: LPL                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 72250

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 23, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x68

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS

  DDC reg: 0x1a0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: a900  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.534

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.138   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  CD516154W01

(II) RADEON(0):  .>LWzµèÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00a900000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a0f109758528828

(II) RADEON(0):    23505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101391c00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf10000019391c00a050201730

(II) RADEON(0):    302026004bcf10000000000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    44353136023135345730310a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    002e3e4c577ab5e8ff01010a2020004d

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: LVDS ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LPL  Model: a900  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.323 greenY: 0.534

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.156 blueY: 0.138   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 72.2 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 802  v_sync_end 808 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0):  CD516154W01

(II) RADEON(0):  .>LWzµèÿ

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff00320c00a900000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00100103802115780a0f109758528828

(II) RADEON(0):    23505400000001010101010101010101

(II) RADEON(0):    010101010101391c00a0502017303020

(II) RADEON(0):    26004bcf10000019391c00a050201730

(II) RADEON(0):    302026004bcf10000000000000fe0043

(II) RADEON(0):    44353136023135345730310a000000fe

(II) RADEON(0):    002e3e4c577ab5e8ff01010a2020004d

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 43264

(II) RADEON(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c8000000 0 0

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable LVDS

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1280) to (1280,1282)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6909

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1978000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1fb8000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 92160 kb for textures at offset 0x25f8000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x02bb7200

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x1f000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f180c14a000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x2efff000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f180c27e000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x1f001000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f17ff6e9000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x1f002000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f17fda69000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff9000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800 0x3fff3800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3800 is: 0x3fff3800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x41ff4000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800 0x3fff3800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x41ff4000

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 3

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00642800

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00647800

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6901

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

disable TVDAC

disable LVDS

disable LVDS

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

restore memmap

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800 0x3fff3800

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x41ff4000

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

set RMX

set LVDS

enable LVDS

disable TVDAC

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VideoOverlay" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Configured Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Configured Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Configured Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Configured Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.3

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event7

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) Synaptics Touchpad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) Synaptics Touchpad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) Synaptics Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) Synaptics Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) Synaptics Touchpad: buttons: left right middle double triple

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad: touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(--) Synaptics Touchpad: touchpad found

```

----------

## mrl4n

Hai già aggiunto l'utente al gruppo video, vero?   :Laughing: 

----------

## table

Direi di iniziare a verificare se l'utente è nel gruppo video:

```
gpasswd -a TUOUTENTE video
```

EDIT: mrl4n mi ha anticipato   :Wink: 

----------

## Joystik

SI si avevo già aggiunto l'utente al gruppo, ma comunque quando lancio il comando startx da utente sembra quasi che parte per qualche secondo si vede anche che imposta l'immagine di backgrounds(utilizzo fluxbox) ma poi esce senza darmi errore, mentre da root nessun problema...  :Question: 

----------

## table

prova a non usare il file xorg.conf (fai un mv così lo puoi eventualmente ripristinare)

xorg 1.6 non ti obbliga ad usare il file di configurazione

----------

## Joystik

Fatto e mi resituisce questo errore, sia da utente che da root.

```
 Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs    forl all framebuffer devices          Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help-

Please also check the log file at "var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No suc process (erno 3): server error.
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma hai messo framebuffer tra le schede video?

 :Shocked: 

altrimenti non si spiega

```
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs    forl all framebuffer devices          Please consult the The X.Org 
```

che cosa hai in /etc/make.conf ?

altra cosa, se non usi lo xorg.conf, devi usare HAL come nella guida 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

